# 3/2/18



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Going to try tomorrow headed out of sandusky bay going to stay on leeward side of peninsula hope I can find some fish pretty windy tonight but should slack off by morning anyone else going .just a trace of snow up here now


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

You’re a wild man!!! Be safe and tear them up.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

It's "APRIL" fools not March 1st lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I think ya bumped your head buddy


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just send it!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

You won't catch me anywhere close to that lake after last nights weather!!!! lol


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Kenny, there’s a couple of us that might be willing to try;providing they get a positive report on this afternoon outing.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Real men, in real boats can fish in anything. Sometimes you just have to leave the ladies at home.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Heard they were killing em on buzz baits in that area .


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

just remember this THERE ARE NO OLD BOLD FISHERMAN!!


----------



## td31 (Aug 16, 2010)

Chocolate Milk


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

mkalink said:


> Real men, in real boats can fish in anything. Sometimes you just have to leave the ladies at home.


There was another guy from Ohio that had similar thoughts, Ernest McSorley.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

miked913 said:


> Just send it!


Still gonna send it


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Not good conditions water color was main deterrent today


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It was beautiful, sun shine and the hula poppers crushed it!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Similar results on the whopper plopper in the bay near the Maverick


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Got em all today, NE in the clean water. My secret spot.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Fished today 3/3 not on my boat but results will be posted later from the actual boat owner not my program so don’t get mad at me people


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

mkalink said:


> View attachment 256763
> Got em all today, NE in the clean water. My secret spot.


Love it!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Here I am fishing my top secret fishing spot. Now, it's not a secret anymore.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried that spot too!


mkalink said:


> View attachment 257644
> 
> Here I am fishing my top secret fishing spot. Now, it's not a secret anymore.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike, that sure looks like our steelhead spot! Always hot right there!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

ErieRider said:


> Mike, that sure looks like our steelhead spot! Always hot right there!


It's actually about 35 miles south west of that spot.


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

I see the big red X on the water so I know where I'll be fishing next week. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

mkalink said:


> It's actually about 35 miles south west of that spot.


Wow, could have fooled me! Sure looks the same!


----------

